# Is this a GSD ? Having doubts .



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

This is Bear . I got him a few days ago . A couple from down the street brought him and asked if I would take him because they were going to move to a small apartment and could not keep him . They didn't ask for any money . They felt I would give him a good home since I already have a GSD...Bo .
They insisted that he is a GS and that they had gotten him from the guys (Andre) sister . He's 3 months according to them . He's very smart and alert . I took him to the park and we worked on his recall and sits . His recall is strong . 
What makes me doubt he's GS is his ears and color . He has more white than tan and his ears seem short to me . 
What do you think ?
Rudy .


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone ??


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He might be purebred,it's hard to tell from these pictures.There's something about his face and shape of his head that's different.Whatever,sounds like you have yourself a really nice puppy!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know if he's 100% GSD. But he is a good looking pup...very handsome and strong re-call too.
Definitely a keeper!
Good luck.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not sure there's a 'sure' answer, but looks like a 'keeper' to me.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone . I do aim to keep him . Just something about him that makes me wonder . I'm not obsessing , just wondering if I was the only one who saw it .
Thanks .

Rudy .


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

His face looks GSD. He looks like a lover. ?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Who could resist that face?


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like he might have some Akita in him .


----------



## NMGSDmommy (May 1, 2015)

Akita is a good call? He's still cute


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's really handsome, but with puppy stages hard to tell if there is any mix in him (for me anyways).

Take tons of pictures as he grows, be neat to see him again full grown!


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's really handsome, but with puppy stages hard to tell if there is any mix in him (for me anyways).
> 
> Take tons of pictures as he grows, be neat to see him again full grown!


Yea I'll do that . Should I post them here or start another thread ?
He's settling in and has turned out to be a high energy pup . He does very well in his crate tho , very calm and patient . But once you open the gate he's out like the Tasmanian Devil from "Looney Tunes" . And he's housebroken ! Uses the doggie flap to go outside and do his business .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can just update this thread with new pictures if you want. New posts will bump your thread back up to the top of the forum, just like a new thread.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

There's something about the shape of his snout.... and maybe up around his forehead and eyes that makes me think he is not purebred. I cannot pinpoint any one thing, but I know that there's something different in there. Maybe he's not purebred, maybe he has weird genetics or something. But he looks like there's a lot of Shepherd in there. 

But I'd have to say, just in my opinion, he's not 100%.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

royals17 said:


> There's something about the shape of his snout.... and maybe up around his forehead and eyes that makes me think he is not purebred. I cannot pinpoint any one thing, but I know that there's something different in there. Maybe he's not purebred, maybe he has weird genetics or something. But he looks like there's a lot of Shepherd in there.
> 
> But I'd have to say, just in my opinion, he's not 100%.


Yes I agree . I think that maybe one of the parents was full breed and the other was part GS and maybe part Akita . 
Rudy .


----------



## Donetta62 (May 1, 2015)

This one seems to have a tail that is short, or he's still growing. My GSD has a tail that touches the floor.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Donetta62 said:


> This one seems to have a tail that is short, or he's still growing. My GSD has a tail that touches the floor.


You think so ? He's still growing . Here's a better picture...


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jedi said:


> Yes I agree . I think that maybe one of the parents was full breed and the other was part GS and maybe part Akita .
> Rudy .


That would make sense. 1/4 of another breed. I'm not sure about Akita, but something.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's Bear next to the big guy Bo . I guess it's a dog thing to dig just enough to put your front legs into and relax . Fortunately they share the hole..


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The ground is cooler under there. Just because a puppy or dog doesnt fit the perfect picture of a breed, doesnt mean they are not purebred. Not quality bred so not the perfect picture of the breed. If you look at pictures of different lines of purebred GSD's, you will see variations. Different size ears, different ear set. Some with more white, muzzle shape different.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

*We have lift off !*










His right ear stood up today ! Has a small fold in it but I figure by the end of the week it will look like the other one . He's a very vocal guy , likes to "talk" to me . So cute . We have his "sit" and "down" , his "stay" is going to take a while , if he sees a butterfly he's off chasing it . He's still a pup so I take what I can get at the moment , just laying the groundwork . Someone told me that he has the face of a Jakle .
Rudy .


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

The two guys are getting along just fine . Bear has taught Bo how to enjoy the small wading pool . But I had to take it down because it would get muddy and I was having to change the water daily . Just didn't feel right dumping all that water . So now they have a 5 gallon bucket they stick their feet in . They'll dump some of the water on the concrete and lay in it .
So with little Bear we've got his "sit" , "down" , "stay" , "drop" , "outside" and he's mastered the walk on the lead . I used the prong collar on him for a week but now we don't use it because he does so well with the regular collar .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

They both look great! Too bad about the pool, do you guys have water restrictions? They make a smaller kiddie pool, just big enough for a dog to lay in.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> They both look great! Too bad about the pool, do you guys have water restrictions? They make a smaller kiddie pool, just big enough for a dog to lay in.


Thanks ! Well there aren't any water restrictions here yet . But living in the desert and having grown up around the Pascua Yaqui tribe I learned that water is very precious and not to be wasted . It's just me . I do collect rainwater and I'm getting the bigger storage bins so that after the summer monsoons we'll have rainwater to use in the pool . It is a small plastic pool from the Ace Hardware by the way .

Oh...I guess I should just put the pool back up . I really do get a kick out of seeing them jumping around in it . And they're such well behaved dogs . And we'll make up for the water after the July monsoons .

Ok...the pools going back up ! :groovy:

Rudy .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

And yes he looks PB to me. Glad for the pool going back up. When you dump it (if there's any water left in it to dump) you could use that to water your garden or flowers or trees... (I'm good at justifications.)


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My 2 cents worth, could have a bit of Kelpie.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> My 2 cents worth, could have a bit of Kelpie.


What's a Kelpie ? Excuse my ignorance .
Rudy .


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a mix to me


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks like a GSD, do you have papers for him?


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> My 2 cents worth, could have a bit of Kelpie.


Yea..I see it now .










He looks more like this guy than Bo ! Thanks Dunkirk ! I've never seen this breed before .
Rudy .


----------



## Swarnendu (Apr 10, 2015)

Mix or not, he has those real BIG paws. Maybe bigger than your PB ??


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a cutie, love the pictures of him & Bo together


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Such a sweet photo of the duo relacxing together. So glad they are getting along well. I agree there is something in the face that makes me think he looks a bit off from what I think of as a GSD look. It could be, as mentioned, a bit of mix in one parent, or maybe a purebred GSD where the breeders moved away from the standard. It might become more apparent as he ages. I feel like as a dog matures their features flesh out and define themselves, much like with humans.

That said, he is a handsome pup and looks precious. I'm sure he'll give and receive oodles of love!


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

So here I have four/five month old Bo...










Then we have four/five month old Bear .


----------

